# German Shepherd/Lab Mix



## ILSA (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wondering if any of you have a German Shepherd/Lab mix. We got ILSA
about 3 months ago, she is a rescue dog. She looks more like a German Shepherd but at 7 months her ears don't stay up. She loves the water and has webbed feet but otherwise all German Shepherd. I guess I would just like to be able to talk to someone that has this combination. If you are out there please answer.
Thanks


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I grew up with a black German Shepherd/Lab mix. She was a typical sign on the side of the road puppy that my parents brought home. She passed away while I was out of town on vacation (I was 10ish).


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i have a 4 year old (Mandi) that is 1/4 GSD, 1/4 Husky, and 1/2 Lab...she's a sweetheart. face of a lab, paint job of a saddle back GSD, body of a husky lol. she's fast and agile. some prey drive, but doesn't fetch, doesn't catch. loves to swim and hike. mainly just a couch cuddler haha. here she is...


----------



## ILSA (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks! she is a looker... very unique. here's one more of her doing what she does best


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

My friend has a Lab-German Shepherd mix. He looks more Lab...all black, bent ears.
This dog is an excellent companion. Very smart, very alert, friendly yet loyal.

Hope yours is good also.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you have any photos of Ilsa?


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Freddy*

I got Freddy from a shelter in 1998. He looked like a Yellow Lab with the coat of a GSD. Freddy was a terrific dog. Very loyal, very smart, and always very gentle, except at the dog park where he was sometimes an alpa dog and picked a fight or two. Sadly, he passed away in 2009. I miss him a lot. Here are some pics.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

ILSA said:


> Just wondering if any of you have a German Shepherd/Lab mix. We got ILSA
> about 3 months ago, she is a rescue dog. She looks more like a German Shepherd but at 7 months her ears don't stay up. She loves the water and has webbed feet but otherwise all German Shepherd. I guess I would just like to be able to talk to someone that has this combination. If you are out there please answer.
> Thanks


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...y-german-shepherd-labrador-retreiver-mix.html

Here's a previous thread. Maybe you can contact the OP about her GSD/Lab mix.


----------



## JackShepherd (Dec 16, 2010)

I think Jack might be part lab, he is also a rescue so we don't know for sure, I think he looks like mostly shepherd except for his floppy ears!


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I think my girl Dana was a GSD/lab mix, but not sure how I arrived at that, though the vet who came over to put her to sleep said she looked like that mix. For a long time I thought she was a GSD/Rott mix, but not sure how I arrived at that either, though now I believe my dog Riku is actually a GSD/Rott mix.

With Dana, she had what I hear as a somewhat distinct GSD bark. Funny, one time a cable guy had come over so I put her in a room, and when we were outside he could hear her barking, and said "Is that a German Shepherd?" 

Dana is in the foreground. Her ears were upright but one of her ears did have that slight "friendly" tip. Riku, who I think is GSD/Rott is in the background.


----------

